# WTD Tomei CAMS for BNR34



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking for Tomei IN/EX CAMS 256 duration and 9.25mm Lift for BNR34. Please help me out.

Part number:

1421 256092 (intake)
1426 256092 (exhaust)

Thanks


----------

